# plowin with zero turn lawn mower?



## jay albers

anyone have a plow on a zero turn lawn mower? How efficant is it. I have a scag and they don't make a plow for it. Is there somthing i can rig onto it? like a craftman plow?


What do ya think?


----------



## jb1390

I don't think that would work very well, but i haven't tried it so I can't say for sure. I guess with some chains it would work about as well as a lawn tractor. How wide would the blade need to be to clear the machine? Also how often could you keep up with the snow-I'm sure a couple inches would be fine, but 6-8" with a 60" plow would probably be pushing it (no pun intended).


----------



## flatlander42

that sucks that you could not get an answer on lawnsite for this question....lots of guys with ztr mowers over there....probably a lot less mower guys over here.


----------



## overtime

I was thinking same thing about doing with my grasshopper. The plow that i think i can buy for that is a 46 in i think. The dealer said it moves 6in deep pretty good with chains


----------



## jb1390

When I went to college they used their mowers for moving snow on sidewalks, and they could push pretty good. They were the 4 wheel drive models though, and quite large. They didn't need chains apparently, and I never saw them spinning. I guess with a z turn you would fare better than a lawn tractor because of positraction. One thought with the chains-because of the nature of a zero-turn, would you risk damage to pavement while turning the machine around?


----------



## jay albers

yeh i tried lawnsite they told me to come over here. Lots of kids over there.

From the research iv done so far grass hopper has a real good plow for ther mowers ,even have a v plow. Some people say dont get chains it will not do well because of the way your hydos work, like the one guy said protraction. country ztr has one that attaches to the front arm of most ztr's. I am leaning towards that one. theres one from a nother company that looks real soild, theres runs down the leanth of the mower frame and hooks to the back. its about $900. the country ztr about $500


----------



## dan6969

http://www.mibarproducts.com/ They have a new plow for Zero turn mowers. I have on one on order. very nice!


----------



## Snowzilla

I have a Grasshopper 725k and am aware of their snow attachments. However, I don't like how the hydraulic filter hangs low and unprotected. I would think would be subject to bashing in the snow.


----------



## ProSeasons

The Zero turn lawn mower is a highly specialized peice of equipment and should be cared for and respected. You can plow snow with any old homeowner tractor off of craigslist for 300 bucks. Attach your snow plow to the hitch in the rear of the tractor. The push bar will extend under the tractor and out front where you can attach your blade.


----------



## flatlander42

"a highly specialized peice of equipment" 

that can and should make you money year round..payup


----------



## integrityman

overtime;886798 said:


> I was thinking same thing about doing with my grasshopper. The plow that i think i can buy for that is a 46 in i think. The dealer said it moves 6in deep pretty good with chains


A friend of mine has this set up on his g-hopper except he uses the ag type tire and no chains. Absolutely swears by it.


----------



## M.S.P.M.

theres some video's on youtube of plowing with a zero turn.


----------



## nycjsw

I own an Ariens/Gravely 1840 ZT. I've used it to plow about 4 driveways (for free) in my neighborhood that are double wide and about 50 ft long. My Zero Turn is a beast in the snow and will plow great up to about 8 inches (most I've done). We got 12 inches but I broke it up and plowed twice. It could probably handle the deep snow but it would take longer. I use the momentum from the ZT to take it easy on the hydros. When hitting a big pile (3-4ft) I first hit it with the plow raised and try to chip away at it. It does not seem that hard on the hyrdos b/c the tires slip if the strain gets too bad. I don't use chains and the traction is pretty good. With chains I think the traction would be great but I worry about damage b/c most of our driveways are aggregate concrete or stamped/dyed black. I got the plow from a place called Country ZTR. It is built really solid and was only ~$450 for the 48" plow. You have to raise the plow with your feet. 
http://www.countryztr.com/snowplow.htm

Video of plow in action


----------



## JB1

only one I've had experience with was a grasshopper was a 721. This thing was amazing in how good it did, it would flat out push some snow, only downfall was you froze your a$$ of doing it.


----------

